# BowTech dealers



## GiveUmTheShaft (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anybody know of a bowtech dealer close to the white lake area?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Check on www.archerytalk.com


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

The (3) that I know are Shupach's in Jackson, Adam's in Milan and Hog Wild in Belleville.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Try Bowtech's dealer locator on their website?

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/#/displayDealersByState?i=MI


----------



## CWAY (Feb 5, 2009)

MOR archery on Van **** in shelby twp.

Great dealer they do excellent service.


----------



## GiveUmTheShaft (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks guys went to mor this afternoon and picked up a destroyer 350.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

GiveUmTheShaft, that is an awesome bow. Iwas a die hard Mathews guy for almost twenty years and shot that bow last year at shupachs in Jackson. Needless to say I left with it. Best I have shot hands down.


----------

